# What would ovulation day be classed as?



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

I've just got a BFP with hcg 398. I'm trying to work out how many days past ovulation that is. EC was on Tuesday 14th Oct, fertilisation Wed 15th and ET Fri 17th. I'm guessing I'm 16 days past ovulation?

Kay xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

Hi Kay!!

I am no expert on dates etc but ec is the same as ovulation in my opinion so you are right that you are 16 days post ovulation.


----------

